# Check out the Wing on this ride!!



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

There is just no excuss for this. I was working today and this pulled up in the parking lot. WTF!!! I took it with my camera phone. I just don't get it why waste your money on a for that POS. I'm hoping the owner has it on there as a joke.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I dont see you're point, how else should he keep kis trunk closed at speeds with that broken trunk latch?????:anim_lol:


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL I guess I should be more open minded


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I saw a station wagon with one of those on the top of the car and it was made of wood. How very ******* of them!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> I saw a station wagon with one of those on the top of the car and it was made of wood. How very ******* of them!


******* is not the stereotype I was thinking. :anim_lol:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Snowman said:


> ******* is not the stereotype I was thinking. :anim_lol:


+1 :smt033


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

As Paris would say, "That's hot."


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

wtf? why did u take a picture of my car? I got my spinners today, im gonna add them to it...


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Wow and I thought the people in my town were stupid.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I can see that being an oddity in Wisconsin, but in the deep south that is much more common than you think.
Your boy is just pimpin his ride. LMFAO!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I saw a big "wing" on a small Honda of some sort that was up so high it made the car look like an oversized baby stroller.

Now you'll have to excuse me while I go install an extended beavertail grip safety, flared magwell, adjustable sights, tactical light, and guide rod laser on my Norinco... ;D


----------

